# M2 M-Ring



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2010)

So ive decided i wanted to learn to BLD, and that im going to use M2.
I understand most of it, however what i dont understand, is how the M ring edges are solved.


Scramble: U2 F2 D' B' L' B2 R2 U' D2 R U B F U2 R2 L' D' B2 R' B2 R' B' F' U F

so ill write out the solution untill im stuck.

x2
U'L'UM2U'LU
B'R2BM2B'R2B
M2
UR'U'M2URU'
UR2U'M2UR2U'

at this point im stuck:
I dont know if i should break into a new cycle, or something else.

how should i handle this?

Thanks in advance,
~Gears


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 14, 2010)

Now you have to shoot the piece from DF to FU. You could use an alg that would shoot it there directly (see here). 

I do this. 
To shoot to UF/FU do U2 M' U2 M'
To shoot to DB/BD do M U2 M U2

If you shoot to FU or BD remember to flip those edges at the end of solving edges. If an odd number of edges are flipped, DF will be too so remember to flip that as well. If you shoot to UF or DB it should be fine.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 14, 2010)

FU: y' U M' U R2 U' M U R2 U2 y M2
UF: U2 M' U2 M'
BD: M2 y' U2 R2 U' M' U R2 U' M U' y
DB: M U2 M U2


----------



## teller (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm in the same spot...



rickcube said:


> Now you have to shoot the piece from DF to FU. You could use an alg that would shoot it there directly (see here).
> 
> I do this.
> To shoot to UF/FU do U2 M' U2 M'
> ...




I don't get this...the next piece doesn't go to FU, it goes to BD. Or am I reading this wrong?

Also, if a piece goes to FU, what if the M slice is off by M2...FU is then incorrect relative to the M slice centers. So it seems like it would be the wrong spot 50% of the time. I am missing something...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 14, 2010)

teller said:


> I'm in the same spot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so far the M ring is the biggest pain in the ass of this method. I can do it sighted, but even then i have issues.

but from what i understand:
when dealing with an M-Ring piece you count the number of M2's youve made up to that point (count each piece moved)
If its an odd number then the M ring is flipped, if Even then it is not flipped. Then you shoot the piece to either BD/FU/UB respectivley (DF becomes UB and DB becomes UF).

So far one of my biggest issues is memo, but i think thats because i have not associated.

EDIT:
How exactly is parity defined? 
How do i know when to use parity with the M2 method?


----------



## teller (Aug 14, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> but from what i understand:
> when dealing with an M-Ring piece you count the number of M2's youve made up to that point (count each piece moved)
> If its an odd number then the M ring is flipped, if Even then it is not flipped. Then you shoot the piece to either BD/FU/UB respectivley.
> 
> So far one of my biggest issues is memo, but i think thats because i have not associated.




Aha...that makes sense...one more thing to keep track of and screw up during memo.  I'll try it...


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 14, 2010)

I just recently learned M2 as well. 
There is a youtube video on M2 and old pochmann that is useful to watch.
Part 3 goes over the edges (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_iHsQ045EM) all the algorithms you need are there and he goes over how to use them. He also teaches a memo method in a later video.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 14, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> EDIT:
> How exactly is parity defined?
> How do i know when to use parity with the M2 method?


If you shoot to an odd number of edges, then you have parity.


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.cubefreak.net/bld/m2_guide.html#pairs

Learn that, and you'll realize that FU and BD is among the better stickers to solve!


----------



## Gavin (Aug 16, 2010)

Keep count on how many M2's you have done. Even number and the M ring is in the standard position, odd number and it's flipped M2. Then just learn the algs to shoot to UF and DF (Don't worry about orientation). At the end of the edges part, flip any edges that need to be on the M ring BUT REMEMBER If you have parity, UB and DF are going to be switched. Keep that in mind when orientating those last M ring edges. Ex. If you get to the end of the edges and you know that UF and DF are flipped, but you also have parity, switch UF and UB.


----------

